# Maximum number of rounds allowed while hunting?



## Chase4556 (Jun 7, 2012)

I cruised around in the regulation booklet for this answer, but could not find anything. I may have overlooked it.

Say I am hunting with my AR15. What is the maximum legal number of rounds I can carry in that rifle?

I am asking, because in Texas, there is no limit. Granted, I don't need more than 1 maybe 2 for deer hunting, yet for hogs I may want to walk around with a full box in the magazine. Yet I'm not sure what the law is for Georgia. 

So, does anyone know the number of rounds you are legally allowed to carry? For both deer hunting, and hogs. I know the rules on shotguns, just unclear on rifles. I have heard it is 5 rounds.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jun 7, 2012)

No limit for rifles in Georgia.  You can use a 100 round drum if you want to.  I would almost get a hernia from carrying that much.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

I always carry 8 rounds, no rhyme nor reason, it is just what I have always sone.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, just wanted to double tap that. Now I know if I get "attacked" by a horde of angry hogs I won't be getting a ticket as I run out of the woods after firing off 10+ rounds. Haha.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 7, 2012)

5 rounds max doesn't say you are limited in the amount of clips you carry but they can only hold 5, my brother learned this the hard way pig hunting in taylor county by the dnr.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 7, 2012)

1....

....I don't need more than that.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 7, 2012)

REDNECK1 said:


> 5 rounds max doesn't say you are limited in the amount of clips you carry but they can only hold 5, my brother learned this the hard way pig hunting in taylor county by the dnr.



Seems to get conflicting results. I will try and get an answer from DNR and find out.

In the mean time, might as well order a 5rd magazine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2012)

Only time I ever got attacked by a hog was when I was breakin` the milk tushes out of a litter of pigs, and one of our sows showed fight. I wouldn`t worry about a wild one `less I hemmed it up.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 7, 2012)

It was more of a joke than a true worry. However, a buddy of mine did get chased by some after he shot a little one with his .357 and it went to squealing.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jun 7, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601591&highlight=rounds+limit+for+rifle


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you sir. Guess I should have searched on the forum as well as in the reg booklet.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jun 7, 2012)

REDNECK1 said:


> 5 rounds max doesn't say you are limited in the amount of clips you carry but they can only hold 5, my brother learned this the hard way pig hunting in taylor county by the dnr.



Was he hunting with a shotgun?  There is a limit of 5 in a shotgun for hogs or deer.  If he was using a rifle he got screwed and needs to reopen that case and educate that GW.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's a bunch of bull.
Most lever action 30/30's hold 7 rounds.


----------

